# Pissoff



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

I know that alot of the 34 Phil Wood Pissoff's have been posted in various threads over the last year and a bit, but just a thought, it is time to see them all together.
Here's a start, and hopefully we can get all of them in this thread.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Enough!*

Just how much inadequacy do you think is fair to heap on a fellow cyclist, anyway?

--Sparty


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

make it fair. give one of them to me and one of them to sparty. problem solved


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Dude!*

That's like $20000 worth of bikes. I'm stuck between envy and hatred. Piss off!


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

This is going to be the $1.000.000 thread!

Let's bring on the rest, love to see them all!!

JJ


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw a picture of one with wood fenders and harlequin paint. a road fixie.
i thought it was yours?


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Take some heat of myself*

Mine are #'s 10, 18, 22 and 35.
Iwent to the IF rider site and got some more PISSOFF's so you can see other owners bikes.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*One more*

.Is this the one


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

This could be the greatest thread ever! Keep em coming, I got plenty of baby oil and tissue paper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*Patience*

I need to scale down a lot of pictures. I'll be back later tonight or tomorrow to do some damage...

Some more of 35 to hold you off...

Brent


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Pissoff yourself mate...#30.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*11*

Come on we need the rest on show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*Someone needs to call...*

Trailhead Cycles in San Jose, CA and get Lars/Ford to post a pic of Ford's Blinglespeed!

http://trailheadcyclery.com/Bikes/fordphil/index.html

He used the purple/satin/blue fade Ti spokes and some blue Phil hubs...these pics don't do it justice.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Term and some fine looking lady....


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Not mine...and I don't know the number...Brent?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

More goodness...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Sparty has a question...*

...anybody got a used one?

No, I don't wanna buy one, I wanna see a USED one. I wanna know if anybody acutally RIDES these.

Haven't seen a dirty one yet.

Are they just for jewelry? (  semi-smiley)

--Sparty


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Found some more*

Some more


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> I wanna know if anybody acutally RIDES these.
> 
> Haven't seen a dirty one yet.


To busy enjoying the ride to take pictures pal.

Although I do have a semi-dirty picture before she was throughly cleaned to meet our gleaming standards...but not much mud in these parts.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sparty....*

you beat me to it!

Don't get me wrong, the craftmanship on these bikes is amazing, but I don't think their meant to be museum pieces!

As the owner of our LBS would say " a clean bike is an unloved bike".

Get out and use these things, get your moneys worth and really ride them hard, then post a pic of your machine in all of its post ride glow!

See example below, this is how your bike should look if you really love it.

Sorry, rant off now.

MC



Sparticus said:


> ...anybody got a used one?
> 
> No, I don't wanna buy one, I wanna see a USED one. I wanna know if anybody acutally RIDES these.
> 
> ...


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*More*

Sorry clean also


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Term and some fine looking lady....


That's Phil Wood's grandaughter.... She's a fast mtn biker ta boot.
Dammit! what;s her name???


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*More*



velocipus said:


> That's Phil Wood's grandaughter.... She's a fast mtn biker ta boot.
> Dammit! what;s her name???


She goes by Julie Rae. Yep, fast indeed.
#5 is hers. It's on the left here. This shot was right before we took the to Interbike.
#1 AKA mine is on the left, it has been through many incarnations though....

I can't help with many "dirty" pics. If I delivered them dirty I don't think the owners would be too happy...
I'll dig through some emails and see what I can find though, I aim to please...

Brent


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Not mine...and I don't know the number...Brent?


That is Chad's #29.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

neville said:


> Some more


John #24 on top.
Brad and Nicole's wedding gifts to themselves #19 and 21.
And Perry's #1 Rohloff equiped at the bottom.

Fact. All four of those are very well used already


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

The cross bike up top with the sick paint is Nigel's #2
More...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

The one up there with the red rigid is Erik in Germany.
I think he is #6. Also happens to be one of the organizers of SSWC05


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Another crazy German, Gerd, can't recall his #....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Greg with #8, street mode and dirt mode...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim's #23


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Ryan's #21


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

That's it for now, more tomorrow.
Gnight.
Brent


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Scott #31


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey guys,

yes, the one with the rigid red fork is mine, it is #4, and Brent was right that I was part of the organisers of a SSWC, but it was 2004 in Berlin...

I sure do have some dirty pictures of #4 and I will post them later, hdon`t have them here at work...

Nice gallery, I especially like the Crossbike....


----------



## peppaman (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Eric,
I remember an evil looking lady who was riding around the SSWC2004 with your PissOff










she even dared to race on your ride










look's like she enjoyed every minute of it.

hope you got hold of her for some private interrogations


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

What a stunning thread.

Numbers 23 and 31 are stunning as too is SS Jerry's one. 

I feel overwhelmed by the bikes and viscously jealous too - because if ever there was a bike I wanted it was a and still is a Piss off.


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Peppa, you`re right, I had a very interesting conversation with her... 

I twice met her since SSWC, here at the dutch SInglespeed masters










where you can see Phaty on my Piss Off and the lady on my Crossbike

and here at the german masters and Sleepless in the Saddle in Thaleischweiler-Fröschen










OK, and here are some dirty pics of a Piss Off...


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*So Far*

We have,
SS MTN 26er, 16
Geared MTN (Rohloff) , 1
SS CX , 3
SS MTN 29er, 3
Fixed Road , 1

Total , 24

Lets try for the rest today.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> ...anybody got a used one?
> 
> No, I don't wanna buy one, I wanna see a USED one. I wanna know if anybody acutally RIDES these.
> 
> ...


It rains that much up here, it allmost cleans it's self.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

You guys have this all wrong. Please delete this thread and repost all of the pictures IN ORDER, starting with number one. There are some truly beautiful bikes here, I hope you guys are enjoying them.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Nice, thanks*



neville said:


> It rains that much up here, it allmost cleans it's self.


 I wasn't taking a swing at anybody with my question above; I hope nobody took it that way. Honestly, I'd simply never seen one used. I wondered if people bought a Pissoff more as a "hang it over the mantle" kinda bike. 

People ride 'em! Now I know. Thanks!

--Sparty

P.S. Pissoffs certainly are the pinnacle in craftsmanship and beauty, aren't they. Personally, I'd love one. I guess if I'm ever to acquire one, it'll be a "used" one!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*been hoping for this thread for a while*



Brent said:


> Jim's #23


or maybe even a coffeetable edition zine with them all in....? i dunno, some company info writing etc? oh well...

that one no 23 is so sweet...for some reason all that ano, whichmay at first sound a bit much is just the best...

keep em coming!


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I wondered if people bought a Pissoff more as a "hang it over the mantle" kinda bike.
> 
> --Sparty


No offence taken.
I rarely remember to take a camera with me on any rides. 
My wife is a clean "freak", so to get the bikes back in the house they have to be cleaned after every ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ooops*



Bateman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> yes, the one with the rigid red fork is mine, it is #4, and Brent was right that I was part of the organisers of a SSWC, but it was 2004 in Berlin...
> 
> ...


Sorry Erik.
Double typo, must've benn the beer talking. Eril is # 4 and Al is #6. He opeted for a steel track bike so it is more of a PISS than a Piss Off....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

More of Seth's #14, dirty even.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

More of John's Green Meanie #24


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Piss #6


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Dan's 29er #28 in current Guise after the Zipps didn't work out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Mark's #26


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

That is most of the complete ones I have. I have tons more little detail shots, garage shots, and parts piles. I'll fire a email out to the owners that aren't up yet.
Hope you all are enjoying the show.

Do note the transition of the backyard from #24 to Nevilles #35. That was some very rewarding work also.

Hmmm? What shall I build next? I know this guy will be ready for a sick ride soon...


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll post mine when I get back in town, early next week.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*Action shot at 2005 Tahoe Gathering*



Brent said:


> Dan's 29er #28 in current Guise after the Zipps didn't work out...


Scanning through this wonderful display of art and see something familiar....


----------



## nige (Apr 23, 2004)

*Piss Off #2 - With Full Wood Fenders and Harlequine*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> I saw a picture of one with wood fenders and harlequin paint. a road fixie.
> i thought it was yours?


Hi, The one you are on about is mine - it is #2 and is a dream......

Cheers to Neville and Brent for posting pictures of it for me.

Nige.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't understand this thread.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Now...*

thats more like it!

Where are you riding at, Wash/Oreg?

MC



neville said:


> It rains that much up here, it allmost cleans it's self.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

MellowCat said:


> thats more like it!
> 
> Where are you riding at, Wash/Oreg?
> 
> MC


Around Bunzen Lake near Vancouver BC.
You don't even have to go in the lake to get wet.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> I don't understand this thread.


There really is very little to understand.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Did anyone else notice that a significant number of them lacked pedals? We're the owners so excited that they had to photograph them after the build but before the ride?


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some Dirt, some clean.*

1.My first MTBR group ride at Laguna Seca.
2-3. #28 gets 95% of my riding and dirt.
4.Latest incarnation.
5.My favorite dirty shot. Your favorite bike deserves a comfortable resting place.

Dan C.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> Did anyone else notice that a significant number of them lacked pedals? We're the owners so excited that they had to photograph them after the build but before the ride?


Those photos were taken before the bikes were sent to their owners to have pedals installed and then be ridden. 
Never mind any more questions you can just fill in your own blanks.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*You Ti SNOBS!!!*

Are KILLIN' me!!!  
What? NO luv for the S T E E L P.W.'s? ? ? ? ? 

- Brent, you rawk! \m/


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

TwistedCrank said:


> Did anyone else notice that a significant number of them lacked pedals? We're the owners so excited that they had to photograph them after the build but before the ride?


I took many of those pictures after I built them, in many cases the actual owners supply their own pedals.

Brent


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

Will there ever be another run of Ti's made up?


----------



## Tende (Dec 12, 2004)

*handlebars*

Wow, nice stable.
\Question about the assortment of handlebars. Im about to order up a Bike Friday w/ mustache bars. How do you like them - compared with the various others.

THis is on a Crusoe - city,road, event, light touring, some fire road riding.

thanks, Tim


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

*Oooohh!*



Brent said:


> I took many of those pictures after I built them, in many cases the actual owners supply their own pedals.
> 
> Brent


Is that chrome or the new 953 track bike IF have built? I got the Reynolds info on 953 the other day...very cool stuff!

Alex


----------



## nige (Apr 23, 2004)

*Does anyone ride them....*



Sparticus said:


> ...anybody got a used one?
> 
> No, I don't wanna buy one, I wanna see a USED one. I wanna know if anybody acutally RIDES these.
> 
> ...


Hi Sparty - that first picture of #2 is a good 20 miles from home and I was still heading out at that point......

Live well, ride long.....Nige.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

When I look at some of those bikes, I get an erection. Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Brent said:


> Jim's #23


Nice homage to Eddy and Fat City. Very nice. Are they paint or stickers? One of my all time favorite bikes was a Fat City Cycles Yo Eddy Team edition bike with the ghost Eddies all over it.


----------



## perryr (Jul 26, 2004)

#11, Pissoff with Rohloff.. Dialing it in, I'd never subject it to a ride on the trainer, doesn't matter how nasty it is out! Front Hub is a PW Powder coated to match the rear.










Brent built it to accomidate the Rohloff.. including the custom designed drop out and torque plate!










And killer cable lines.. perfection


















I wanted an XC bike that could really go XC.. all year long, trail or no trail. And this one goes to 11  Its truly a Dream Bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Hey Brent*

Did you have the seat collar and EBB custom ano Green or did Phil wood do that for you? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a IF Ti Delux 29er and have decieded parts now just doing the color thing.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

Romirider said:


> Did you have the seat collar and EBB custom ano Green or did Phil wood do that for you? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a IF Ti Delux 29er and have decieded parts now just doing the color thing.


Brent is the General Manager of Phil Wood and he can just about do anything for a bike(and Lawn).


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

nige said:


> Hi, The one you are on about is mine - it is #2 and is a dream......
> 
> Cheers to Neville and Brent for posting pictures of it for me.
> 
> Nige.


Hey, that's my favorite. Looks like fun. I love that harlequin paint. The wood fenders. Go nuts!


----------



## Gambler (Jul 21, 2005)

neville said:


> I know that alot of the 34 Phil Wood Pissoff's have been posted in various threads over the last year and a bit, but just a thought, it is time to see them all together.
> Here's a start, and hopefully we can get all of them in this thread.


Neville -

I absolutely love the midge 29er piss off that you built - nice work. One of sweetist 29er ss builds i've seen. It comforts me to see your sick bike collection - knowing that there are others out there with more better bikes than I. I was afraid I had a problem and was becomming obsessed with sweet high end bikes. Cheers!


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

Gambler said:


> Neville -
> 
> I absolutely love the midge 29er piss off that you built - nice work. One of sweetist 29er ss builds i've seen. It comforts me to see your sick bike collection - knowing that there are others out there with more better bikes than I. I was afraid I had a problem and was becomming obsessed with sweet high end bikes. Cheers!


Thanks. Yes is it more than a sickness, more like an addiction.
Other bike stables I would love to see are: 
Cursivearmy
JFKbike2
Mikesee

Maybe we should start a thread for dream bike stables.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Number 25*



neville said:


> Thanks. Yes is it more than a sickness, more like an addiction.
> Other bike stables I would love to see are:
> Cursivearmy
> JFKbike2
> ...


As soon as the server thing is done and I can upload my picture of Pissoff #25 I will.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*The cars!*

Brent!

I am so happy to see that Peter still has the Mercedes and the Acura in the driveway at Phil!

Geoff


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Pissoff #25*

Sorry about the weak picture but you all know what they look like anyway....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

jfkbike2 said:


> Sorry about the weak picture but you all know what they look like anyway....


Jeff has one of only two "color matched to the xtr ano" ring and guard combos. I'll see if I can dig up some old close ups.

Thanks Jeff

Here is a green one to hold ya over for a while.
This one has the Jericho ring and guard. Most we do now have a boone ti ring and Boone alloy guard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Got em.
JFK's #25


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Singlespeedpunk said:


> Is that chrome or the new 953 track bike IF have built? I got the Reynolds info on 953 the other day...very cool stuff!
> 
> Alex


Nope, not 953. But it is polished.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

You have better pics of my stuff than I do! Thanks for posting for me. Great bike BTW! I still have the fox fork and use it once and a while when I want a little cush.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

ss34x18 said:


> Will there ever be another run of Ti's made up? .


Haven't really decided if there will be another custom bike project yet. If it isn't obvious I really enjoy building custom bikes and wrenching on them. For now we have the stock steel SS frames which we will do a custom parts kit for if I don't have a bike dealer in the area.

The only downside to the full custom bikes is that is is very time consuming and we are a small and very busy company. I have a two year old and a 11 month old now, so my extra time is scarce these days as I love to spend it with them.

At the same time it is like an addiction for me, soooo...

Brent


----------



## jennytalia (Mar 22, 2005)

BikeMojo said:


> Nice homage to Eddy and Fat City. Very nice. Are they paint or stickers? One of my all time favorite bikes was a Fat City Cycles Yo Eddy Team edition bike with the ghost Eddies all over it.


#23 is my bike and yes, the paint scheme is an homage to the predecessor bikes and welders at Fat Chance cycles. I too have several Yo-Eddys (both of which are SS's).

The Yo-Eddy insignias are custom-made decals that were applied to "ti" paint then clear-coated. Ask Brent--he knows the whole deal.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jennytalia said:


> #23 is my bike and yes, the paint scheme is an homage to the predecessor bikes and welders at Fat Chance cycles. I too have several Yo-Eddys (both of which are SS's).
> 
> The Yo-Eddy insignias are custom-made decals that were applied to "ti" paint then clear-coated. Ask Brent--he knows the whole deal.


Something very special. A special PISSoff, if that is possible.

Very nice. Eddy Rulz.


----------



## moots (Jan 11, 2006)

*Pw #12*

Here's the actual status of number 12 - it had to move from California to southern Germany...


----------



## moots (Jan 11, 2006)

*Pw #12*

Two more pics - also not dirty, but I can confirm that this one is and will be ridden a lot

My vote for the coolest of all would go to the YO EDDY version #23


----------



## m(A)ui (Dec 17, 2005)

I feel sorry for having to hurt your eyes after all this beauty..

here's Sehldon Brown's PissOff:





































no idea 'bout the #

maui


----------



## Aeroplane (Sep 22, 2005)

m(A)ui said:


> I feel sorry for having to hurt your eyes after all this beauty..
> 
> here's Sehldon Brown's PissOff:


According to Sheldon's site, it's a bike that Harris Cyclery built up for a very particular customer, not Sheldon himself. Intended to be an extremely reliable bike for casual city riding.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/rohloff-phil/


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

This is like one big PISS-ing match


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Clear something up for me...are these built by IF and rebadged as Woods? Or does IF only do part of the frame? Wonderful looking, superbly crafted rides regardless...I am simply curious.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

indyfab25 said:


> Clear something up for me...are these built by IF and rebadged as Woods?


Yes!

Just noticed there is one for sale on the 
bay


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

*not a piss off but she has her place...*

gentlemen and ladies allow me to introduce Jenny...PW SS custom by local tattoo artist...

not to mention guarded by the boys...

oh yeah Brent...you are cruel man sending me emails like that










one w/ the boys


----------



## moots (Jan 11, 2006)

*"Squashed Eddy"*



jennytalia said:


> #23 is my bike and yes, the paint scheme is an homage to the predecessor bikes and welders at Fat Chance cycles. I too have several Yo-Eddys (both of which are SS's).
> 
> The Yo-Eddy insignias are custom-made decals that were applied to "ti" paint then clear-coated. Ask Brent--he knows the whole deal.


Hello Jim,

your version of the limited edition is fabulous! To me it's the prettiest looking bike and a real nice hommage to one of the very first framebuilders - and it's still made on the same machines in the same location.
Congratulations!
Like all the others my second hand #12 is very unique and I enjoy every ride with it. But when it comes to coolness yours is hard to beat.

Have fun with it,

Axel


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Y'all

I finally took some time out to put together a dedicated page over at the IF Owners' Club for these bad boys. Ch-Check it out 

http://www.ifrider.com/register/pissoff.htm

Cheers

Cris


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Cris for the Piss Off only Gallery at IFRider.com...

As you can see there I have chaged the look of #4 which is wayyyyyyyyy better now...










New Pace Forks and new Crankset with a 36t Boone Ring

and only a few days old but posted all over the Internet yet is Piss Off #36


----------



## trikobe (Jun 25, 2005)

Aren't Piss Off's made by Independet Fabrication? What makes them different than a Ti deluxe from IF that warrants production numbers on them? Are there actual tubing differences or are they just rebadged IF?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

......."just a Rebadged IF"

......... IF's stand as great product on their own..... tsk some people eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

*"Rebadged"*



trikobe said:


> Aren't Piss Off's made by Independet Fabrication? What makes them different than a Ti deluxe from IF that warrants production numbers on them? Are there actual tubing differences or are they just rebadged IF?


I'm not a big fan of the term "Rebadged". To me that indicates one is trying to hide something, it say chassis by IF right on the stay and the "I" in Piss Off is their "I". No secrets. Just like I proudly indicate Sycip does our steel work. I pick the best builder IMHO for the job for these projects.
The Piss Off project was a collaborative effort.

There are a lot of factors that go in to the decision of who we work with on projects like these. The two most importabt ones in my book being that I feel the IF crew builds on par with the best or the best ti frames out there and they are an absolute pleasure to work with. Most that bought the Piss Offs opted for lots of custom options that IF does not offer, whether is be laser marking, custom polishing, matched ano parts, custom rohloff dropouts etc that we are able to offer. That is what set these apart from a "rebadged IF".

Thanks to all for appreciating the work.
Cheers,
Brent


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

An added bonus for me has been that five of the Piss Off owners have become good friends...

Just sayin.
Brent


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Brent said:


> An added bonus for me has been that five of the Piss Off owners have become good friends...
> 
> Just sayin.
> Brent


Before I agree to that, as far as I`m one of that fellowship, I want to know what mushy stands for ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Bateman said:


> Before I agree to that, as far as I`m one of that fellowship, I want to know what mushy stands for ?


Mushy = Content, good inside, in my happy place, pleased, rewarded, etc...
I think the best german translation for this is...... "Beer".


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Brent said:


> Mushy = Content, good inside, in my happy place, pleased, rewarded, etc...
> I think the best german translation for this is...... "Beer".


LOL, great...

I was afraid it is something you feel when a hot woman is near you...


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

*best looking bike Ive ever seen*








[/QUOTE]

WOW, this is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Dover said:


>


WOW, this is what dreams are made of.[/quote]

Is that a dark blue/purple or black? We have some crappy monitors at work so I'm afraid the colors may be rendering wrong on my screen.


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Ratman said:


> WOW, this is what dreams are made of.


Is that a dark blue/purple or black? We have some crappy monitors at work so I'm afraid the colors may be rendering wrong on my screen.[/QUOTE]

Thanks guys...

NO, it`s not black, it`s a dark purple...

When the sun will come out her again I`ll do some pics where you can imagine the colour, if that is possible in a pic at all...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

neville said:


> I know that alot of the 34 Phil Wood Pissoff's have been posted in various threads over the last year and a bit, but just a thought, it is time to see them all together.
> Here's a start, and hopefully we can get all of them in this thread.


I'm not trying to be a jerk, just curious if I have missed something. The bike in picture 3 (post #1, since I am so late to the party on this one  ) with the setback seatpost and the seat all the way forward on the rails; is that the only post you had or is there a reason to set it up like that?


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

slocaus said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, just curious if I have missed something. The bike in picture 3 (post #1, since I am so late to the party on this one  ) with the setback seatpost and the seat all the way forward on the rails; is that the only post you had or is there a reason to set it up like that?


I'm not the owner of those loverly bikes (alas!), so apologies if I am putting words into the OP's mouth. I think it only looks as though the seat is all the way forwards due to the way a Brooks saddle is made. If you look carefully, you'll see that the saddle is almost all the way back on the rails, with the seat post clamp butting right up against the end of the flat section of the saddle rails.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*In the middle*

In the middle of the useable part of the rails. Just a funny angle in the photo.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jennytalia said:


> The Yo-Eddy insignias are custom-made decals that were applied to "ti" paint then clear-coated. Ask Brent--he knows the whole deal.


I am still interested in these decals.

Anyone have a good contact for brent? I cannot PM him here.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Time to revive this thread. Anyone ready to sell one medium Ti Pissoff yet?


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a Ti Deluxe SS 29er with Phil Wood relieved EBB and just wondering if these frames are any different other than head badge and being limited edition, etc. The frame components and pretty much everything else looks the same to me.


----------



## hoeckle (Dec 17, 2007)

#17


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a new look No.11! She's a Rohloff frame but currently built as a SS. Just need to trim hose lengths once happy she's dialled in. Oh yeah! A massive thanks to her original owner Perry. No.11's now Down Under!


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

Brent said:


> INo secrets. Just like I proudly indicate Sycip does our steel work. I pick the best builder IMHO for the job for these projects.


Agreed. i bought a kiss-off (steel, sycip) frame from DAS (doug sloan) long ago. beautifully made. most were yellow, mine is red. have ridden it in every dirt, road, snow, and commuter incarnation. years later, still going strong as my favorite ride.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Bateman said:


>


that is the sexiest bike i have ever seen in my entire life


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

No.11 is Downunder! Have since shortened hoses and refined setup, so will work on some better pics!
































https://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp29/mat-with-one-t/Phil%20Wood%20Pissoff
[IMG]https://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp29/mat-with-one-t/Phil%20Wood%20Pissoff/112910017.jpg


----------



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

you may know yourself, but you should watch your chain, looks too loose to me...

here is mine, still running great after 8 years...


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

you may know yourself, but you should watch your chain, looks too loose to me...

Cheers - I was excited to get some early pics when I first got it together - hadn't adjusted chain or cable/hose lengths at that point!

Yours looks great! I expect mine will be a bike for life....


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Gets cold in the hills here....


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Bateman said:


>


That's one nasty hangover to wake up to.. "Damn, last night was fun, I think I picked up a couple of chicks and had a threesome at some point.. Why are my butt so sore?"..


----------

